# Recovered Several Times...Hope...and Ways to Avoid DR/DP



## ap33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello. I am a new member here. I just started lurking here due to my mild re-occurrence of DR two weeks ago.

First and foremost,this "roadblock" that many of you are experiencing is TEMPORARY and it WILL go away. I have recovered three times in the past 10 years. This is my fourth time experiencing these feelings. My re-occurrences came back because of my bad habits piggybacking on my depression. That is the only reason. Every time DR has occurred was due to my lack of discipline. I now know what not to do in the future.

1) If you feel emotionally vulnerable, avoid all drugs at all costs. Alcohol is a drug, so is nicotine, marijuana, sex, food, etc. You get the point. Try to balance your life and seek positive avenues. Moderation.

2)Create a mental picture of what makes you happy and where you want to be in this beautiful life. SET GOALS and OBJECTIVES FOR YOURSELF.

3) Exercise and eat healthy. Fruits and veggies. Take supplements too if you feel like you are void of those minerals and vitamins from your diet.

4) When you find someone you like, approach him and her and try to create a relationship. Love and connecting with someone emotionally and physically will commence the DR extremely quick (at least for me). It went away completely when I had a girlfriend.

5) Have the FUC* IT attitude and tell yourself that this is NOT going to weigh you down. You are a fighter. Your smile and happiness will kick the DR/DP in the ass. Try to smile every day. When you see people, smile at them.

6) Get a hobby. Distractions are KEY!

7) Stress, Anxiety, and Depression have been the onset to the DR for me. All these existential thoughts just mean that your mind is defending itself from further stress and your mind is wondering around. Keep in mind that before the DR you were happy...Keep those happy thoughts and realize that you will feel like that again. This takes time people.








Go outside and socialize, even if you are scared.

9) You are not crazy. Crazy people do not realize that they are feeling like they are going crazy. If you feel like you are "losing it," then you really are NOT. You are aware of your feelings and emotions, therefore you are completely lucid.

10) Get good sleep.

This takes time people. Life is so exciting after the DR or DP goes away. You will notice that your life is much better off that you had DP/DR in the past. This episode of DR/DP means that you are becoming more connected with the world. It also means that you are not an ignorant person living life without a care. This means that you do care and that you want to understand what life really is. As soon as it goes away, do not take your life for granted. Go out and help someone. Volunteer at an agency. Make someone smile. Love your friends and family. Most of all, love yourself.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Excellent post!!! This is a great post and has a lot of truths.

I too am back on here right now because I recently fell back into "the pit". And now knowing how I can turn it around its not nearly as scary as it was 2 years ago when this all started. I feel like i'd be lying if I said it went fully away but I will say that its just not mattered at all. Infact now thats it been back for a bit I realize that I was more or less "cured" before (A good 1.5 years of doing fine)

So now i'm taking the proper actions of working out and eating healthy, and most of all trying to pinpoint what might be freaking me out and get rid of it. This can be anything. I'm back to taking my vitamins.

Right now even though its the worst its been in probably 15 to 18 months i'm still just doing stuff. I continue on with my life talking with people and doing hobbies. You can't let that stuff go away.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

im glad that people who recovered from these multiple times exists because im going through it a second time and it happend the same way it did last time which was panic attack from weed.

im starting to feel somewhat normal, but things are still a bit off, in the meantime it sucks but once i recover everything will be great.


----------



## ap33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yea. Just hang in there.

Definately try to pinpoint the root cause of your feelings. I've taken Zoloft (Sertraline) and it helped commence the DR symptoms. But, I always felt like I never really cured myself because the depression I periodically experience, I believe, comes from recent personal issues that I havn't made peace with. I am looking into talking to a naturopathic doctor or psychologist to dig deep and smooth out my edges so to speak. I do not want to go back on meds, and I will not. The first time I went through this I threw the meds out during the second week. A year later I was back to normal and was normal for 6 years! I guess that is because I confronted my issues at that time and made peace with it. The last two times I was cured by meds, but never really confronted my issues. But, everyone is different, so if meds work for another, then more power to him/her.



BlueTank said:


> Excellent post!!! This is a great post and has a lot of truths.
> 
> I too am back on here right now because I recently fell back into "the pit". And now knowing how I can turn it around its not nearly as scary as it was 2 years ago when this all started. I feel like i'd be lying if I said it went fully away but I will say that its just not mattered at all. Infact now thats it been back for a bit I realize that I was more or less "cured" before (A good 1.5 years of doing fine)
> 
> ...


----------



## ap33 (Jun 4, 2012)

The last three times I experienced the DR came from Depression and drinking heavy amounts of alcohol over an extended amount of time. With a panic attack the following day resulting in the DR.

So, put 2 and 2 together and that equals NO more heavy drinking for me.

If weed did this to you twice then I am sure you know what not to do.

Everytime I had DR was immediatly after a panic attack. Thats crazy the same thing happened to you. It's comforting to know that others had the same thing happen to them. We are definately going to get out of this "off" feeling and change our habits, right?











S.Snake said:


> im glad that people who recovered from these multiple times exists because im going through it a second time and it happend the same way it did last time which was panic attack from weed.
> 
> im starting to feel somewhat normal, but things are still a bit off, in the meantime it sucks but once i recover everything will be great.


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

I do want to emphasis the importance of hobbies/distractions. Part of what keeps DP/DR around so long is that we're constantly checking to see if it's still there. When we do this, of course we'll still feel it -- your mind doesn't want you to feel connected to reality! It has dissociated you for a reason. When you recover, you'll be filtering everything through reality. You won't even be asking yourself whether or not you feel normal. You'll just simply feel that way. Staying busy helps reconnect you to the world. You're wanting to get to the point where you are comfortable with life enough that your mind feels like it can begin letting you reconnect to reality.



S.Snake said:


> im glad that people who recovered from these multiple times exists because im going through it a second time and it happend the same way it did last time which was panic attack from weed.
> 
> im starting to feel somewhat normal, but things are still a bit off, in the meantime it sucks but once i recover everything will be great.


Man, keep away from that shit. When you're back to normal, don't go anywhere near it.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah for sure, im probably gonna get a tattoo to remind me not to ever fuck with that stuff


----------

